# Master craft 10A plunge router with table problems



## davistan (Jan 1, 2008)

hi everyone...I have a mastercraft 10A plunge router with table combo, but I'm having some issues when the router is attached to the table. I adjust the router depth so that the bit is as high as possible, but when attached to the table the bit still isn't high enough to give a proper cut. Only the top portion of the bit is up through the table and it won't go any higher. What am I missing?

Thx
Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dave

It can be many things,, 

1. the bit can be just a bit to deep in the collet.

2. you may still have the black base plate on the router.

3. the bit you are trying to use is a short one.

4. the pole stop is to far down and will not let the router move pass the stop point.

5. the turrit stop is not in the right place, it should be set at the lowest point
,the turrit is the device just under the pole stop to set the depth.


http://www.shoptoit.ca/shop/product--catId_1001249__locale_en__productId_3297289.html

========


----------



## davistan (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks! I'll check each of these


----------

